# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Es importante el atractivo físico para triunfar como mago?

## ignoto

Vale, el título no tiene nada que ver con el tema.
Me apetecía ponerlo.

En fin...

Atención, pregunta:

¿Es importante el atractivo físico para triunfar como mago?
¿Lo tienen mas fácil Inés o Murphy que Luis Piedrahita?
¿Esto es una tontería?

----------


## xavilito

hombre...tamarit es el mejor jejeje.

Yo creo que mas que el atractivo fisico influye el carisma de la persona...tanto en la magia como en casi todo en esta vida (casi todo en esta vida que implique relacionarse con otras personas, claro está ) 

Saludoss. :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

Lo del carisma (el duende, dice Rubiales) creo que ya se trató.
De todas maneras, no me refería a eso.

Quiero conocer opiniones respecto al atractivo físico exclusivamente.

----------


## xavilito

Pues si dejamos aparte la personalidad de una persona y su calidad técnica en la ejecución de los juegos, entre dos magas con un mismo nivel, pues me quedo con la mas guapa, para que nos vamos a engañar. Entre dos magos, pues me da lo mismo. O sea que si que puede influir, pero creo que muy poquito ya que en la magia no es lo importante, el efecto no aumenta por lo guapa o fea que sea una persona.

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Es decir.
¿Si me presento sin afeitar y vestido de cualquier manera tendré exactamente el mismo éxito como mago que si aparezco con un aspecto impecable?

Vamos a ver si me dejo de misterios.

Existen apariencias que generan rechazo a ciertas personas. Ciertos adornos, como los piercings (si, hay a quien le dan grima), pueden generar una corriente de rechazo que puede perjudicar a un mago.

¿Alguna otra idea al respecto?

----------


## si66

Yo creo que tenes razon, en eso ignoto, el aseo personal y la imagen es fundamental, sobre todo porque siempre se brindo una imagen de pulcritud, cultura y respeto.
Un mago que esta desprolijo, sin afeitear, sucio, etc dificlmente tenga exito, salvo que se dedique a una magia bizarra, pero igualmente es dificil. Recuerdo haber visto un video hace untiempo, donde el mago estaba sin afeitarse y la ropa daba mucho que desear, yo no pagaria por ver a ese mago.
Mismo lo que decis con respecto a aros piercings, etc.
Un mago bien presentado, limpio y educado es lo dieal, para mi por lo menos.

----------


## ARENA

Uff que tema tan dificil pero es un tema interesante

" Como te ven te tratan "

Eso en cualquier profesión y en especial las de cara al publico, y que mas de cara al publico que la magia. Yo creo que los magos tenemos que ir impecables y de acuerdo al evento que vayamos por ejemplo si vamos a un evento de empresa ir de traje de chaqueta etc., al menos que tengas una imagen tipo Criss Angel que aun asi se debe de ir siempre perfectamente arreglado con las manos y uñas perfectas.

Yo tengo la carrera de Veterinario, no me dedico ya a eso pero si les puedo contar que en Mexico a los Veterinarios se les considera como profesionistas de segundo nivel , porque ? porque los veterinarios parece que decidieron que como trabajaban con perros podrian vestir como quisieran y es muy normal encontrar clinicas sucias, Medicos desaseados con la bata llena de sangre etc. Pero no se dan cuenta que quien les paga es la gente y no los perros y es para la gente que tienes que estar presentable porque no es lo mismo que te cobre 50€ por una inyeccion un medico con la bata perfectamente blanca , afeitado, peinado etc y lo ves bien ahora te cobra 20 € por la misma inyección uno con la ropa rota, desaseado  etc. y te parece que te esta cobrando caro.

Bueno con todo este rollo  quiero dar a entender que afortunadamente en España todavia un mago es respetado como una profesión digna e incluso podria decir que "Guay" si no prueba a hacerle unos trucos a cualquier gerente de un restaurante y veras como la siguiente vez que vayas casi te trata como cliente VIP y de nosotros depende que siga siendo asi.

Igual que con la Veterinaria piensa que aunque vayas a una comunion de niños quien paga son los padres y a ellos tienes que darles buen aspecto por que a la hora de cobrar te pagaran igual si fue bueno tu show pero se acordaran de ti mas si vas bien vestido.

----------


## KlinKlan

Que tema tan interesante, pero la verdad, si nos ponemos a tratarlo en profundidad abandona casi la magia y se mete en terrenos casi psico-sociológicos.

Por añadir alguna idea que me viene ahora a la cabeza, creo que en cualquier tipo de profesión, existen unas imágenes preconcebidas de la gente. Especialmente en aquellas que tienen contenido artístico. Hay un modelo o cánon subconsciente del pintor, del músico, del escritor, ... y por supuesto del mago. Con lo cual, lo que Ignoto trata de sacar quizá no es sólo si ser guapo es bueno para ser mago, sino que cualidades físicas son buenas para ser buen mago, al menos cómo primera impresión. Para eso habría que hacer un estudio profundo de lo que la gente espera de alguien que es mago, de igual forma que lo que nosotros podamos esperar de alguien que nos presentan como pintor, por ejemplo.

Así de primeras, la verdad es que en la magia, dada su particularidad al tener tantas ramas, estilos, y referentes conocidos tan distintos (por pensar sólo en dos, Tamariz-Copperfield), me da que esto no es nada determinante, al menos comparado con otros terrenos artísticos como por ejemplo la música.

Y aparte, lo que comenta Arena, es un tema del que he discutido muchísimo con mucha gente. Es curioso pero es cierto que en según que paises hay profesiones más o menos respetadas, y aquí en España al mago se le respeta bastante, y por ejemplo al músico no. Sin embargo en casi todo el resto de Europa el músico es reconocido profesionalmente aún más que a un titulado superior universitario en España.

----------


## mago pablete

Lo mejor es ser uno mismo, que te respeten y tu respetar a la gente que te ve.
" Ser uno mismo "
Un saludo   8-)

----------


## xavilito

Pensaba que te referias a si se era guapo o feo antes. 

Con respecto a lo de afeitarse o llevar un aspecto impecable, no creo que se tenga que mezclar con llevar piercing y tatuajes o traje. El mago trabaja de cara al publico y siempre ha de ir "impecable", tanto si va con piercings como si va con traje, son dos formas de presentar un personaje creado para un espectaculo. Criss Angel lleva siempre un aspecto que seguro está mas que estudiado para crear el efecto que quiere crear y acorde a su personaje. En cambio otros magos iran de otra forma acorde a su personalidad, pero siempre todos iran "impecables"...por supuesto que si no te afeitas y vas de cualquier manera a la gente le va a dar repelus y no gustara tu espectaculo.

Con respecto a si se llevan piercings o traje, eso ya depende del publico al que se le enfoque, de la personalidad del personaje creado para el espectaculo y del show que se vaya a dar, pero como dije antes, siempre "impecables".  Es mi opinion. Saludoss.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo voy a dar mi opinión.

Es cierto que dependiendo del estrato social en el que te muevas se te calificará a las primeras o no. Y sobretodo, caerás mejor o peor.

Pero por regla general, siempre que te muevas (trabajes) en un grupo numeroso, entiéndase más de 4 personas, 1 de esas 4 o 5 personas no es de opiniones precipitadas.

En todo grupo hay un lider, por la condición de nuestra naturaleza ese lider puede ser un "viva la Pepa" con sus opiniones, o una persona relajada. 

Pase lo que pase, y haya lo que haya, siempre en el mismo grupo (y fíjate que hablo de 4 personas, aunque estudiandolo llegué a reducirlo a cualquier pareja) habrá una persona que si el lider es "viva la Pepa" o "pone-etiquetas" a simple vista, él no lo será. Por regla general suele ser el menos "punzante", "irónico" y sobre todo el más educado.

Si el lider ya de por si no es etiquetador, no habrá ningún problema.

El problema es que trates con una o dos personas, que quieren verte trabajar y dependa de ellos tu trabajo..., entonces hay que detectarlo rápido, y "obligarles" a que vean tu show, o no hacerlo si no son de los criticones.

Si el aspecto fuese un tema fundamental entonces no habrían magos "góticos". Un gótico puede dejar la misma o más elegancia que cualquier otro en su público.

Es cuestión de higiene. Inés estando tatuada y con un piercing en la lengua y otro en la nariz estaría elegante. Es algo propio de cada persona. Ella es una chica elegante, y se ponga lo que se ponga, lo arreglará para seguir entrando por los ojos.

Lo mismo pasa con los hombres, puedes tener 3 piercings, que te las arreglarás para que tengan una estética que entre por los ojos.

Por ejemplo, en el caso de los piercings, se quitan y se ponen unos más pequeños y discretos.

En el caso de barba, pues lo mismo, si es elegante, está cuidada y demás, también gustará. Si por lo contrario está hecha un asco, a medio hacer y tal, entonces no entra.

A mi lo "gotico" me gusta poco, y mucho menos para la magia. Las nenas con piercings (aunque sea uno) no me molan, es más, los piercings no me dicen nada, y el tatuaje más sugerente del globo me pasa desapercibido. Pero si veo una mujer, con sus piercings, muy limpia, aseada, y sus piercings discretillos, me encantará.

Ahora si me viene en plan matrix, desaliñada, con las uñas mal pintadas, con ropa usada (se puede ser gótico, pero no guarro, nada tiene que ver), un pelo mal arreglado, y encima me lleva piercings (que no me gustan) grotescos del tamaño de un puño, y lo que es peor, con una tía en plan pornostar, te aseguro que ni me gusta, ni me da morbo, ni la veré, aunque fuese el clon de Tamariz, o tuviese la elegancia de Carroll, o las manos de Marlo. 

Es mi opinión :P

----------


## Maverick

Yo creo que la elegancia no está en llevar un traje o zapatos. La elegancia está en el conjunto y los piercings y los tatuajes ya han sido asimilados por el sistema hace tiempo. Ya no son "contraculturales": se puede llevar tatus y trabajar en un banco.
Pero pienso que sí, un mago tiene que entrar por los ojos, pero cada uno tratar de estar lo más atractivo dentro de su estilo porque ¡ojo!, yo creo que no hay nada más peligroso que disfrazarte de lo que no eres, porque no estarías cómodo, y eso se transmite.

----------


## ignoto

Otro cambio de direción.

¿Qué pasa con la misdirection no deseada causada por el brillo de un anillo, el refulgir intermitente de un piercing o la aparición/desaparición del borde de un tatuaje por la bocamanga de una chaqueta?

¿Es malo que un mago tenga granos purulentos o acné para su espectáculo?

¿Qué cosas pueden provocar repulsa en el público?

¿Cual es el aspecto mas "neutro" posible?

P.D. Creo que el atractivo físico si que influye.

----------


## Gandalf

Joderrrrrrrrr

Tenía todo el texto escrito y se me ha cerrado el explorer... a ver si me vuelvo a centrar para soltar otro rollo semejante al que tenía escrito!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:  

El aspecto influye, y pensar lo contrario es no vivir en este mundo. Influye hasta a la hora de decidir si saludamos al barrendero cuando nos cruzamos con él por la mañana, así que mucho más lo hará en cosas como el espectáculo. No hay otra razón para que sean los actores más guapos, las cantantes más macizas o los periodistas más atractivos los que más fama tengan, y no siempre (o mejor casi nunca) son los mejores. Que Beckam venda más camisetas que Zidane no tiene nada que ver con lo bien que juegan ambos.




> ¿Qué pasa con la misdirection no deseada causada por el brillo de un anillo, el refulgir intermitente de un piercing o la aparición/desaparición del borde de un tatuaje por la bocamanga de una chaqueta?


Que distrae, que afea el juego y que hay que intentar evitarla. La misdireccion no la puede producir un pájaro que pasa volando si no que debe ser el mago el que la genera conscientemente. 




> ¿Es malo que un mago tenga granos purulentos o acné para su espectáculo? ¿Qué cosas pueden provocar repulsa en el público?


Es malo para su fama o para ligar. No para su magia. Su aspecto le hará más o menos atractivo para las masas mientras que su magia le hará ser apreciado por su buen hacer. Lo cual indica que lo mejor si se quiere vivir bien de la magia es que el aspecto, al menos, no sea repulsivo.

En mi opinión, que te llamen "el mago de la media barba" te hace famoso por ser fácil de recordar y por lo chocante, pero a la vez genera una sensación de rechazo producida por la sensación de estar viendo a una persona un poco desequilibrada. No se si se puede llamar repulsa pero si cierto rechazo. Las estridencias de Juan Tamariz no eran ni son del agrado de todo el mundo. Todo lo que se sale de la norma no es aceptado con facilidad. Eso no quiere decir que no termine imponiendose.




> ¿Cual es el aspecto mas "neutro" posible?


No creo que sea eso lo que haya que buscar. El aspecto neutro crea un mago neutro, y no es eso lo ideal. Tamariz tiene su aspecto y es algo especial. Desconozco si su aspecto ha condicionado su magia o ha sido esta la que ha hecho que prefiera presentarse así. Lo cierto es que el tipo de actuación que hace Juan no tendría sentido en un personaje como el de Copperfield o el de Lavand. Ni el primero puede tocar el violín de Juan ni el segundo puede interpretar sus bromas. Igualmente no veo a Juan interpretando la poesía de Lavand como él lo hace. Y ninguno de ellos presenta un aspecto "neutro".

Otro ejemplo es Piedrahita. Su magia es magia de cerca. No tendría el mismo éxito presentándose como lo hace Murphy ni como hace Criss Angel.  El primero marca una barrera al presentarse tan elegante y el segundo genera cierta desconfianza y temor con su aspecto. Piedrahita hace magia con "monedillllllas" y con "papelillllos" como él dice, con lo que su aspecto favorece que el que le ve le sienta como cercano y a la vez diferente. En mi opinión es un aspecto genial para su magia. 

Otro ejemplo es que no tendría el mismo sentido hacer magia con monedas con las manos limpias que llenas de anillos, cadenas y marcas. Pogo de ejemplo a un amigo, Greca. Su aspecto es "algo" más gótico que pijo  :P . Manos con anillos grandes y vistosos, multitud de pulseras y cadenas, uñas pintadas... ese aspecto creo que distrae en las manipulaciones con las manos. No es lo mejor para la magia de cerca o las monedas. Sinembargo creo que potencia muchos efectos de mentalismo y la magia bizarra, y que no perjudica para nada la cartomagia o la magia de escena. Además le da un personaje que se diferencia algo de los demás. Muchos nos quejamos de que la fachada del típico mago debe cambiar, siempre lo mismo terminará aburriendo al espectador.

Por eso no creo que haya que buscar ningún estandar. Lo mejor creo que es buscar un aspecto y una presentación que potencie el tipo de magia que realizamos o que, como mínimo, no la perjudique.

----------


## ignoto

¿Y si lo delimitamos a la magia infantil?

----------


## Gandalf

> ¿Y si lo delimitamos a la magia infantil?



aaaaaahh... pillín. Tú lo que quieres es que yo te apañe algo...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ahora en serio. 

¿A que te refieres exactamente? ¿Si un mago con acné puede actuar para niños? Un poco raro esto, no.

En mi opinión un mago infantil muy serio tampoco es lo mejor. Cargado de cosas puede resultar divertido pero no se lo que puede resultar.

Tampoco te puedo ayudar mucho, no se a que te refieres exactamente.

----------


## ignoto

En realidad, estaba intentando hacer pensar un poco al personal en las "pintas" que suelen llevar los magos y los "magos" cuando actúan en las comuniones y cumpleaños.

Desde "para qué me voy a esforzar" vestidos con ropa de calle hasta disfraces de payaso se ven en los salones de banquetes.

No voy a hablar de números penosos, sin hilar, sin una secuencia definida, cogiendo los juegos por el sistema de meter la mano en la maleta y decir (por lo bajini) "a ver qué hago ahora" mientras rebuscan entre los trastos.

Tampoco voy a referirme a los que se presentan con una maletita, sin equipo de sonido, ni velador, ni...

Ni siquiera voy a meterme con los "esos" que desvelan mas juegos que hacen.

Lo que me preocupa es esa gente que se presenta ante los niños sin tener en cuenta que su aspecto es fundamental.

Cuando vi que mis hijos reaccionaban de forma diferente ante cuatro magos vestidos de maneras distintas durante una gala me planteé estudiar esto.

Pido vuestras opiniones para ampliar horizontes.

----------


## ARENA

Antes que nada que entiende cada quien por triunfar, porque para algunos triunfar puede significar simplemente ser aceptado entre su grupo de amigos ,para otros triunfar puede ser ganar premios y ser reconocido por otros magos y para otros salir en TV,ser super famoso y ganar un monton de dinero.etc  dependiendo de que significa triunfar para cada uno ,ser atractivo es mas o menos importante.




> ¿Qué cosas pueden provocar repulsa en el público


Dientes sucios o estropeados, mal olor corporal, mal aliento, uñas negras o comidas,pelo grasoso, piercings( al menos que seas chica y lo tengas en el hombligo mmmm), pelo saliendo la nariz o las orejas etc. etc. etc.




> ¿Cual es el aspecto mas "neutro" posible?


Depende de la magia que hagas y el evento donde te presentas :

-Cartomagia, Magia de Cerca o Magia donde interactuas mucho con las personas :
Aspecto actual y casual.
Un pantalón ( Kakis, Vaqueros No rotos etc.)
1 camisa de vestir remangada
Y talvez una chaqueta lisa de color obscuro con adultos y de algun color brillante para infantil.
Si el evento es formal o mentalismo traje de chaqueta.
Y en Magia de escenario tipo teatro se permiten mas cosas dependiendo la presentación Trajes de etiqueta brillantes, de pirata, todo de negro , tipo Criss Angel etc.




> P.D. Creo que el atractivo físico si que influye.


P.D. Yo tambien

----------


## vsalberto

No se si lo que voy a decir os puede aportar mucho, pero os cuento una pequeña experiencia.

No me encontraba haciendo magia, no tengo nivel para hacer una actuación y mucho menos delante de niños. Estaba pintando la cara a niños en una pequeña fiesta donde tenían hinchables, juegos y demás. También hubo una actucación con magos infantiles que no pude ver porque yo tenía que estar a lo mio.

La cosa es que estabamos dos, yo, que no me considero muy atractivo pero llevo un aspecto que muchos calificarían como "normal". En cambio el chico que estaba conmigo pintando caras, un chico muy majo por cierto, tenía barba y rastas. Os aseguro que pintaba caras mucho mejor que yo, porque yo mismo lo veia y porque se oia algun que otro comentario por lo bajini de los padres confirmandolo jeje, pero hubo unos cuantos niños que al verle le dijeron a sus padres que con ese no querían. Por supuesto la razón no era que pintaba peor sino que llevaba "peores" pintas.

Creo que la imágen cuenta bastante. Y en mi opinión, que es solo eso y desde un punto de vista personal, me parece que para que un niño crea que eres un mago debes vestir como tal. ¿Como viste un mago? Pues no lo se exactamente, pero no como un profano. Creo además, que un toque gracioso (no hace falta vestirse de payaso obviamente) ayudaría sobretodo con los más pequeños.

Por otro lado, aparte del aseo personal como dice ARENA, creo que no puedes llevar un aspecto que inspire miedo o temor, que creo que fue en este caso lo que pasaba con mi compañero. Y por supuesto el atractivo físico influye, como en todo.

Saludos.

----------


## Maverick

> Un pantalón ( Kakis, Vaqueros No rotos etc.)
> 1 camisa de vestir remangada
> Y talvez una chaqueta lisa de color obscuro con adultos y de algun color brillante para infantil.
> Si el evento es formal o mentalismo traje de chaqueta.
> Y en Magia de escenario tipo teatro se permiten mas cosas dependiendo la presentación Trajes de etiqueta brillantes, de pirata, todo de negro , tipo Criss Angel etc.


¡Cielo Santo! Estáis más pasados de moda que un anuncio de Dior.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jesús_

Diferentes estudios parecen demostrar que sobre las personas más guapas se hacen muchas mejores suposiciones que sobre las menos agraciadas.
Es cierto que el feo puede demostrar que es inteligente, pero al guapo la inteligencia se le empieza a suponer en cuanto el ves.
(A veces, con las mujeres, pasa lo contrario, pero como principio general está bastante estudiado).
El feo debe demostrar que es buena persona, al guapo el ser buena persona se le supone...
Personalmente creo que la belleza siempre ayuda, aunque hay que tener presente que para públicos diferentes, los cánones de belleza pueden ser diferentes.
Al respecto, permitidme citar alguno de "*Los diez factores del éxito de un ilusionista", segun el padre Ciuró*:

_"III. Un mínimum de cualidades físicas: tipo agradable, sonrisa natural y distinción"
...
"VI. El estar bien dispuesto en el momento de las actuaciones, con suficiente descanso, optimismo y una buena digestión"_

--
Por cierto, me parece muy acertado el título del hilo.
--
Un saludo.
Jesús

----------


## KlinKlan

> El feo debe demostrar que es buena persona, al guapo el ser buena persona se le supone...[/b]:



pues a mi con eso me pasa justo al revés..., a mi un tio guapo, cuánto más guapo sea, más sensación de mala persona me da... A mi las sonrisas perfectas me dan un miedo de cuidado..., es como una persona sin vicios, para mi no hay gente más peligrosa que la que no tiene ningún vicio.

----------


## vsalberto

> pues a mi con eso me pasa justo al revés..., a mi un tio guapo, cuánto más guapo sea, más sensación de mala persona me da... A mi las sonrisas perfectas me dan un miedo de cuidado..., es como una persona sin vicios, para mi no hay gente más peligrosa que la que no tiene ningún vicio.


En este caso hablamos de niños, y la verdad dudo bastante de que a un niño le de peor impresión alguien guapo.

Yo creo que de niño, la visión de la vida sigue siendo un poco como en los dibujos, donde los guapos son muy buenos y los malos muy feos. De todos modos sigo pensando que para un niño, sobre todas las cosas, seas guapo o feo, debes parecer un mago.

----------


## ignoto

Es cierto que el aspecto físico si que importa. Sino que me lo digan a mi que siempre he tenido éxito con las mujeres... hasta que me han conocido.

Bromas aparte, estamos genéticamente predispuestos a tomar como líder al sujeto mas perfecto posible. Cuando desconocemos otras cualidades, como es el caso de quien se nos presenta en una escena, la belleza física cuenta mucho.
Digamos que tendemos a considerar "mejor" al hombre mas guapo.

He especificado "hombre" porque en esto si que influyen los sexos. En el caso de que se trate de una mujer, los hombre no la consideran "mejor" sino "mas atractiva" lo cual puede ser hasta un handicap si no se tiene muy clara esta reacción.

Cuando hablamos de niños, obviamente el sexo no cuenta pero esto se compensa por un aumento casi exponencial de la predisposición a seguir al ser mas bello. A considerarlo su "lider".

El aspecto físico es determinante en las relaciones humanas y, generalizando, en todos los mamíferos.

----------


## ARENA

hagamos una lista .

Cual seria la vestimenta adecuada para :

Infantil :

Magia de cerca o Cartomagia en evento informal (Pub, Disco etc.):

Magia de cerca  o Cartomagia  en evento formal (Eventos de empresa etc.):

Escenario Grandes Ilusiones :

Escenario Manipulación.:

Escenario Participativa:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues voy a discreapr un poco (sobre todo para chincar a Ignoto en este estupendo planteamiento qu eha hecho).

No es importante ser guapo. Es más, en numerosas ocasiones encasillamos (no digo que sea razonable, pero si un hecho) a los guapos con 'creídos' y eso nos hace marcar las distancias. Quizá es un tópico (como el de que los gordos son siempre simpáticos) pero, ¿No sois de los que asociáis con frecuencia feo/a con simpático/a?

A mi, por ejemplo, el aspecto de Murphy me parece muy relamido. Es un gran mago, pero su aspecto me parece demasiado elegante (si en ello puede uno ser 'demasiado').

Se puede tener un look 'desaseado' sin 'estar' desaseado. Se pueden llevar lo que se consideran 'pintillas' pero ir perfectamente limpio y resultar agradable. Una barba de dos días o un aspecto vagabundo pueden ser perfectamente identificables con el 'personaje' que el mago quiere crear. Mucha gente va bien vestida y afeitada y resulta que le huele el aliento o suda en exceso o mil cosas más; Creo que no es tanto el 'aspecto' que se tiene, sino cómo se tiene ese aspecto (lo que llamaríamos un cuidadísimo desaseo).

----------


## ignoto

El aspecto influye, que duda cabe, pero aún así el feo no tendrá la aceptación del guapo en igualdad de condiciones.
El rechazo del "guaperas" por creido se debe a la postura que adopta este último. Cuando cambia de posición los hombros y/o dirige la mirada de otra manera esta impresión cambia enseguida sin que su interlocutor tenga muy claro por qué ha dejado de caerle mal.

----------


## newwave

¿demasiado preocupado por la pinta? miremos bien una cosa , si tamariz tuviera la pinta de jorge blas, seguramente no actuaria como tamariz, sino que lo haria como blas. ¿te imaginas a blas gritando y riendose a carcajadas?

----------


## Jesús_

En lo que si que estaréis todos de acuerdo es en lo de la “buena digestión”, no?
...
Bueno, voy a permitirme el doble lujo de darle la razón a Ignoto (no lo necesita y no me lo agradecerá), y al tiempo sugerir que Magic O’Malley en realidad no discrepa, como pretende, sino que matiza.

En realidad, el post de Ignoto, (19 de mayo, 2006 11:00) recoge resultados de investigaciones empíricas bastante contrastadas. Las aportaciones de Magic, que comparto, no están en contradicción con esos hechos empíricos, sino que los matizan, aportan información adicional.
Bueno, pues eso, que los patos también vuelan
--
J

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ...
> Bueno, voy a permitirme el doble lujo de darle la razón a Ignoto (no lo necesita y no me lo agradecerá), y al tiempo sugerir que Magic O’Malley en realidad no discrepa, como pretende, sino que matiza.


Vale, acepto 'pulpo'!   :Lol:   (Probablemente tienes toda la razón y mi comentario resulta que es sólo una matización).

----------


## ARENA

No quise abrir otro post con este tema porque me parece que tiene que ver con la presencia del mago, se ha hablado de la imortancia que tiene un equipo de sonido en un espectaculo de magia, pero cual es el adecuado y porque es tan importante?

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué es tan importante que entiendan lo que dices durante un juego con charla o por qué es tan importante que la música se oiga de forma clara durante un número musical?

Existen, en el mercado, montones de modelos ed todas las potencias posibles y con todas las capacidades imaginables.

En este aspecto, si exceptuamos el equipo "para comuniones" y/o "equipo para colegios" (el segundo algo mas potente que el primero), es totalmente recomendable dirigirse a un profesional del tema.

El elegir un equipo que no cumpla puede ser mas ruinoso que el comprar uno excesivamente "sobrado".

Normalmente los magos no son técnicos de sonido, técnicos de iluminación ni regidores. Puede que una de las cosas, tal vez dos pero no las tres.

Según lo que quieras hacer, así tendrás que asesorarte.

¿Te comprarías un acelerador de partículas (por poner algo que no se maneja habitualmente) sin consultar a un físico?

Pues esto igual.

----------


## ARENA

mas bien mi pregunta iba enfocada al equipo adecuado porque personalmente pienso que un equipo de sonido es indispensable porque ademas de que te deben entender perfectamente, el poder hablar sin gritar te permite ser tu mismo y tu presentación e incluso tus gags seran mas naturales que si estas gritando.

Pero lo preguntaba porque el equipo que suelen vender para esto es un Amplificador portatil el cual lleva un solo altavoz , es recomendable esto? o merece la pena invertir en un equipo profesional ( Amplificador , varios altavoces etc.)

----------


## ignoto

Yo suelo llevar un equipo estéreo pequeño de 100W. Mas que suficiente para una comunión normal.
El estéreo da una claridad de sonido mayor, hasta dónde me han dicho. A mi me es imposible comprobarlo.

----------


## KlinKlan

> El estéreo da una claridad de sonido mayor, hasta dónde me han dicho. A mi me es imposible comprobarlo.


Por si algo de lo que digo le sirve a alguien, no se si ese equipo lo usas sólo para voz, si es este el caso, mi opinión es que un equipo estéreo es tirar el dinero, porque la voz es mono y no estéreo (nuestra voz es sólo un canal). Si el equipo lo usas también para música (estéreo se supone, porque anda que no he visto yo gente con super equipos estéreo lanzando todo con fuentes mono...., que eso ya es para darles un premio gordo), en el 90% de los casos un equipo estéreo para magia de este tipo también es tirar el dinero, por muchos motivos. Comentaré sólo dos sencillos: primero porque el 90% (seguimos con el 90%) de los oyentes no diferencian estéreo de mono en espacios abiertos o grandes cómo en los que se suele hacer magia. Segundo porque al usar un equipo estéreo haces que el espectador que está al lado de un altavoz sólo oiga ese canal y se pierda el otro, y puede que eso importe.

El estéreo está muy bien para disfrutar de la música en casa, en recintos acondicionados para ello, con auriculares de calidad, etc..., pero usarlo como regla general es un error, por mucho que el vendedor insista. Por ejemplo lo de que el estéreo da mayor "claridad" es incierto, no hay nada más "claro" (sobre todo para voz) que una fuente mono de sonido, no hay cancelaciones y es directa.

Espero que le sirva a alguien.

----------


## ignoto

A mi me sirve.
Ahora ya sé algo que ignoraba y que me puede ser muy útil.
Yo llevo un equipo estéreo sobre todo por el "fondo" musical. Con un equipo monoaural sonaba "raro" cuando yo hablaba mientras "rodaba" el CD de música.

----------


## KlinKlan

> A mi me sirve.
> Ahora ya sé algo que ignoraba y que me puede ser muy útil.
> Yo llevo un equipo estéreo sobre todo por el "fondo" musical. Con un equipo monoaural sonaba "raro" cuando yo hablaba mientras "rodaba" el CD de música.


Eso es posiblemente porque no estabas metiendo señales mono en el equipo. Usar fuentes mono en un equipo estéreo no es problema, sin embargo al revés si, meter fuentes estéreo en un equipo mono sin hacerlo bien puede dar problemas. Muchas veces también es por un mal cableado, conexionado, desconocimiento del equipo y etc, fallos normales y habituales.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Arena, Ignoto y Klin (Klan). Muchas gracias por este hilo-dentro-del-hilo. Os sugiero que mováis o hagáis mover vuestros comentarios de sonido a un tema aislado por su interés. 

De momento no he actuado en sitios donde debiera preocuparme por el sonido, pero os aseguro que cuando tenga que hacerlo tendré menos problemas para buscar asesoramiento que antes de leerlos. GRACIAS  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

¿Quien dice que esto no está dentro del tema?
¿Leistes el título?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Quien dice que esto no está dentro del tema?
> ¿Leistes el título?


Desde luego yo no he dicho que no lo esté. Y claro que me he leído el título. Incluso la letra pequeña y las cláusulas de privacidad. De todas formas me parecía que sería bueno aislar estos comentarios sobre el sonido en un tema llamado, por ejemplo, 'Cuando las vacas practican buceo'.

Sin embargo, he reflexionado y pienso que el que no haya sido capaz de entrar en este tema y de seguirlo hasta aquí, es que no merece ser ilustrado por vosotros.

¡Ea!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

IGNOTO: Tu 'pintaje' con el título del tema ha sido soberbio. PLAS PLAS PLAS PLAS PLAS... (rendidos aplausos)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Llego un poco tarde pero más vale tarde que nunca.

En cuanto a lo del físico... yo soy una de esas personas a las que le importa más cómo es una persona por su carácter que por su físico en todos los sentidos. Si yo veo a Tamariz es porque me gusta su soltura, su desparpajo, su gracia... no porque esté bueno. (Aunque tiene su aquél... )  :Oops:  

Mmmm influir puede influir. A cualquiera le viene Inés a hacerle algo y puede que influya tranquilamente, porque hay que ver como está la niña... pero no creo que sea importante. Como han dicho tampoco es plan de ir hecho un asco, sin ducharse, etc etc (ni para hacer magia ni para lo que sea). Normalmente cuando veo a un mago lo veo excesivamente bien vestido (normalmente). A mí me gustan los magos estilo NADA X AQUÍ, visten como ellos quieren (no hace falta vestirse de smoking para ser mago), no sobreactúan sino son ellos mismos, etc. En ese sentido me gusta Criss Angel, un tipo con una pinta casi gótica, viste como a él le gusta y le da la gana y luego te hace unos efectos que te dejan bobo  :Wink1: 

En cuanto a la magia con niños... hay que tener huevos para hacerles magia, es mucho más difícil (en mi opinión) ya que ellos saben que tú eres mago y si a lo mejor empiezas con producción de cartas pensarán (es normal que lo haga, es mago)  :Wink1:   Quizá dando un aspecto más juvenil se sientan más atraídos.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Mmmm influir puede influir. A cualquiera le viene Inés a hacerle algo y puede que influya tranquilamente, porque hay que ver como está la niña...


...y ahunque ese algo solo sea magia! ya te digo... :shock: 

Yo creo que si que influeye el aspecto físico. Los guapos y guapas atraen sin tener que abrir la boca. Pero con la guapura no se hace magia. Puede ayudar, si se usa bien, pero no es imprescindible.

En mi opinión lo importante es conseguir que el aspecto físico esté en sintonía con la personalidad.

----------


## mr.magoo

Mi opinion es que el factor fisico no determina el triunfo de un mago, si puede influir pero para mi es una sintesis con la personalidad, puedes poner a la persona mas guapa sobre la tierra, pero si no tiene carisma  para llegar a la gente, simplemente no funcionara, tal vez llegue a la fama si, por ser el "beckham" de la magia, pero si el mago  es no tiene carisma se acabara notando. 
La sintesis entre tu personalidad, tu aspecto y tu tecnica es la que hace al mago, y para mi las 3 son igual de importantes y una que puede ser un defecto terrible en un mago puede ser la mejor de las bazas del otro, es muy relativo.

Por cierto ignoto, ¿me lo parece a mi o has hecho la carrera de fisica?.

----------


## ignoto

Me temo que me limito a poseer el graduado escolar.
Pero sé leer.

----------


## Áaron Ilusionista

A ver mi opinion personal es que si le damos importancia al aspecto fisico.
Esta claro que por ejemplo magos como Tamariz su virtud principal no es el ser guapo pero lo compensa siendo una maquina y teniendo un caracter especial que nos gusta a todos. 
  Yo creo que si le damos importancia pero somos nosotros mismos, la misma sociedad quien crea esto, pero no solo en el mundo de la magia sino en la vida cuatidiana.

----------


## Mago Dango

Yo creo que el aspecto fisico si que condiciona al menos en la primera impresion del publico pero tampoco tanto, ya que al empezar a hablar nuestra personalidad se empieza a dar a conocer al publico y es lo que realmente se le queda (como ejemplos siempre tenemos a Tamariz)

La sociedad ha evolucionado su vision de los magos, antiguamente los magos vestian siempre de gala ya que solo se movian en las altas esferas, en esa epoca el aspecto era mas fundamental que nunca pero hoy en dia la magia se mueve por todos los niveles sociales y los magos podemos llevar ropa de calle para hacer los trucos, siempre con un aspecto aseado, claro.

En magia infantil hay dos maneras de enfocar la imagen, segun el mago y la edad de los niños: podemos ir con ropa de calle, con colores un poco mas alegres o tomarnoslo con mucho teatro e ir con la imagen que todos los niños tienen de un mago, con su traje y su chistera, los niños no se fijan si el mago es guapo o feo, miran al mago en su conjunto.

Personalmente, tiendo a confiar mas en magos con ropa de calle, que visten como gente normal y son bastante amables a un mago con traje y mucha pomposidad, porque estoy acostumbrado a tratar mas con gente de calle.

----------


## angelquillo

hoy en dia por suerte o por desgracia para algunos, el fisico juega un papel muy importante en la sociedad y como no en la magia, yo creo que ines con una bolsa en la cabeza no llama tanto la atencion, con esto no quiero decir ella sea una magnifica maga, pero la evidencia no la quita nadie

saludos

----------


## ignoto

Error.
Probablemente el ser atractiva le supusiera una dificultad añadida.

----------


## Aledo

El atractivo como muchas otras cosas puede ser un punto a favor. Un ejemplo es Copperfield, que aunque sus trucos sean impresionantes, su al parecer atractivo le dá un toque de mago conceptual y moderno.
Pero no se ha de ser atractivo para ser un genio de la magia, hay otros aspectos. Disfruten de alguna actuación del genio Pablo Segóbriga, feo incluso en la forma de expresarse(aunque eso sea parte de su juego) para mí uno de los mejores magos Españoles quien ha sabido mezclar el humor con la magia, si tienen la oportunidad de asistir a una de sus sesiones no la pierdan.

----------


## Asdepic4s

solo dire una cosa: espero ke no afecte directamente en gran medida.. xk soy mas feo ke hecho a encargo ...

si a eso sumamos ke soy heavy y llevo melena y chiva ... 

creo ke tb depende del publico , para mis amigos directos y familia les va a dar lo mismo k lleve puesto,sea una camiseta de metallica, machine head o in flames ... 

como nunca he hecho magia para mas de ese publico, no se ke deciros, pero si k me he subido a un escenario para actuar con mi grupo de musica, y os dire algo... sea magia, musica, o monologo.... siempre, SIEMPRE, os van a juzgar... y encontraran algo para machacaros, aunke la actuacion sea impecable.

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## ExTrEm0

As de Pic4s, pues eso de que seas heavy para mí ganas puntos, hay que ser un poco alternativo y no dar la pinta del "típico mago" (en mi opinión, claro). Hay que cambiar un poco el chip en todo en general. VIVA EL PARANINFO!!

----------


## Jeff

Hola a todos,
El talento y la carisma supera al aspecto fisico. Pero, si eres conocido. De no serlo, requiere mas atencion de tu publico para entrar en contacto contigo. El aseo personal es indiscutible, da igual tu estilo, desde Criss Angel, pasando por Juanito y otros magos que tienen un aspecto "diferente" a otros, siempre estan aseado y vestido a su estilo, pero aseado. Que el aspecto fisico no importa, mentira, estamos en el siglo 21 y quien no es conocido no le sera facil imponerse a su publico, ya que jusgaran por las apariencias.
Tuve en varias oportunidad, la suerte o mala suerte de tener que actuar a ultima hora, sin tiempo ni de afeitarme y en alguna ocasion olvidandome de mi vestuario (cuando trabajas para agencias, eres un poco como el medico de urgencia que te llaman a cualquier hora cuando menos te lo esperas). Resultado, bronca, burla y 15 minutos para coger el contacto con el publico (un Francés sin afeitar y los pelos peor que maria, la maruja del 5to asustan hasta los directores de hoteles). Nunca perdi el control de mi espectaculo, pero no es igual que llegar al escenario y de imediato, conectar con tu publico. Es diferente cuando uno va a un sitio donde te conocen, o donde han pagado por verte, ahi te acceptan tal como eres, pero donde no te conocen, si te jusgan y si importa tu aspecto fisico. Ahora, hablando de estilo de peinado y vestuario, da igual, estamos en el siglo 21, da igual que hagas el show vestido de mujer o como extraterestre o bien con frac, si estas "bien" da igual. Y fisicamente si eres feo, pués si no eres conocido, lo puedes lograr pero no es facil. A mi Juanito no me parece feo, sino normal, haya otros que lo consideran feo. Con eso de usar piercing y otros tampoco le veo problema, estamos rodeado de personas que usan marcas tribal, indigenas o otras cosas que fisicamente alteran su aspecto fisico, pero estamos en unos tiempo que por lo general, lo accepta todo el mundo, yo inclusive llevo un zarcillo con una cruz, sin contar lo que me he quitado porque ya no me gusta llevarlo, mas, me parece bien en otras personas. Miren los tatuajes de pardo, son geniales!! En resumen, el aspecto es segundario, pero tampoco hay que menospreciar el apoyo psicologico que aporta a una actuacion bien sea privada, publica o televisiva. Cada estilo impone o quita cualidades al ojo del espectador que no esta acustumbrado a ver un desconocido con estas caracteristica fisica o de moda. Esto es mi opinion, la cual es libre y cada cual que opina como quierra.
Saludos.

----------


## Vic

Pues no sé por qué, pero Lennarth Green, Tamariz y Piedrahita son de los que más me gustan y no son estéticamente Lance Burton... que por cierto me alucina al mismo nivel con sus juegos... pero me gusta que no vayan de frac, ni con misticismos guaperiles.

 Inés me parece muy buena haciendo magia, pero es muy sosa (quizás por incomodidad en la tv)  a mi parecer. Quizás deba acostumbrarse más a las cámaras, no sé...

 Creo que si vas sin afeitar y malamente vestido, debería ir tu representación acorde con ello... un mago no deja de ser un actor de alguna manera, ¿no? 

 Víc

----------


## Asdepic4s

> As de Pic4s, pues eso de que seas heavy para mí ganas puntos, hay que ser un poco alternativo y no dar la pinta del "típico mago" (en mi opinión, claro). Hay que cambiar un poco el chip en todo en general. VIVA EL PARANINFO!!


es un alivio , la verdad es ke si me topo con un heavy x la calle k lleva una baraja de cartas en la mano lo ultimo k me espero de el es k m vaya a hacer un juego, no se, no m solia pegar demasiado, asi el impacto tb es mayor... 

x cierto, pronto tengo una tocata en el para ^^ vente  a vernos! :P 

:!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## KOTKIN

Yo cero que la apariencia es muy importante y un artista en un escenario debe cuidar su fisico.

----------


## Raicon

La apariencia física claro que es importante encima de un escenario, pero yo creo que por lo menos en este arte lo más importante es que el mago/maga tenga chispa, sepa moverse sin quedarse bloquead@ y que tampoco sea "una conferencia sobre la vida y reproducción del cangrejo africano", vamos que no sea un rollo.

----------


## shark

una imagen adecuada es fundamental.
el problema esta en cual es la imagen adecuada, 
¿tamariz tiene la imagen adecuada? sin duda
¿max maven la tiene? tb
¿murphy la tiene? si

y los tres no se parecen en nada nadita nada.

¿yo la tengo? ahhhh  :twisted:

----------


## Raicon

Vamos haber, desde mi punto de vista, la gente es libre de vestir como quiera tanto si vas a hacer magia como sino, pero claro para cada cosa hay que estar preparado, por ejemplo en la magia: una chaqueta con bolsillos, y con mil un trucos queda mejor que una bata.

PD:Digo esto para explicarme mejor que en el anterior post que he escrito...   :Lol:

----------


## Shade

Quizas se esta desviando un poquito el tema en algunos posts.

En realidad no creo que sea tan importante el aspecto *fisico* sino el aspecto en general.

Si tu indumentaria esta arreglada y en condiciones no veo porque debe influenciar. No hace falta ir de traje. Con que la ropa este limpia, cuidada y no parezcas "sucio", me parece que es suficiente.

Por supuesto que si vas a actuar a el casamiento de un principe ( a modo de ejemplo y exageracion) no vas a ir con unas bermudas y unas chanclas. Pero eso ya depende de la ocasion.

----------


## Sembei

No sé, Shade.... 

Yo creo que eso depende de la personalidad de cada uno o del rol que adopte durante la actuación. 

De acuerdo, en principio , que por regla general hay que parecer como mínimo, no-repulsivo. 

Pero si, por ejemplo, adoptas un estilo cómico y un personaje digamos... medio excéntrico o grotesco, entonces yo creo que si el personaje tiene chispa y gusta a la gente (aunque sea un indigente) lo veo bien. 
Vale, no es habitual ver magos con pinta de Barragán, pero si la gente te compra la moto, puedes ir hasta en tanga. (No, ni lo he probado, ni lo recomiendo, solo es una expresión).

En fin, sé que hablo sólo teóricamente y sería quizás el caso extremo y las pintas serían entonces parte del espectáculo... De hecho el disfraz de barragán debía tener su preparación.
Vale, de acuerdo, me has/he convencido, hay que cuidar el aspecto. Estamos en público!!!!!!!

Uf! Este calor me hace puré las neuronas! Pienso demasiado o demasiado poco!
Salud!

----------


## Jotedem

si, pues depende, a su vez, del tipo de magia que realizamos.

un artista callejero si puede ir sin afeitar y de jeans con una chaqueta por la calle y realizar efectos de numismagia o close up en general. Los mismos efectos, llevados a stage, requieren ejecuccion distinta, y no pueden (en mi opinion) ser presentados, por ejemplo, en una fiesta familiar por un chico de jeans y chaqueta. Es como perro con mohicano, no pega. Creo que asi como existen distintos tipos de ramas en la magia y distintos tpos de ejecucciones de efectos, pues existen distintas "reglas de etiqueta" que deberian seguir (teoria) los Magos Ilusionistas.

Ver a un tipo estilo criss angel con cadenas, ojos delineados y tatuajes, haciendole juegos a niños no tiene el mismo impacto que un tio de trajesito, por ende, creo que la apariencia y aspecto SI son influyentes en la magia en general.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mira a tamariz que sale con vaqueros al escenario y no pasa nada.

----------


## Jotedem

> Mira a tamariz que sale con vaqueros al escenario y no pasa nada.


Los efectos de Tamariz son lo mas alejado de algo serio que yo he visto en Magia Malcolm

----------


## zarkov

No hay que dejarse confundir, las cosas no son lo que parecen:
un muy estudiado desaliño y una gran seriedad vestida de humor   :Wink:

----------


## Dogma

Me hace gracia ver como se usa de ejemplo para este tema al siempre atractivo Tamariz. Supongo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que El usa su imagen para llegar al público. Podriamos decir que el uso que hace de su imagen es de por si un espectáculo aparte dentro de su actuación de magia, pero lo realmente importante es que el úso que hace de su imagen no es casual. Está estudiado. Tamariz se ha construido un personaje para actuar que le sienta bién. Es evidente que, por caracter, sería absurdo un Tamariz serio y encorsetado dentro de un frack. 
Francamente, dejando de lado las cosas obvias como la higiene personal, cada uno tiene unas condiciones físicas a las que está supeditado y, por lo tanto, a las que no puede renunciar. Si eres feo, no puedes remediarlo pero puedes usarlo, sin embargo si eres atractivo tampoco puedes renunciar a ello, pero te será mas dificil usarlo sin que te consideren "creido" o algo semejante. No tiene la misma gracia un feo haciendo de guapo que un guapo haciendo de feo.
Por cierto, una de las cosas menos recomendables es la prepotencia en una actuación y ahi teneis a Criss Angel.

----------


## Aledo

El atractivo físico digo yo que impone un poco a la hora de hacer magia no¿? Sino mirar a Copperfield como ponía a las chicas con sus peinados ochenteros. En serio, el atractivo físico es un punto a favor, pero no es algo básico, lo importante es la habilidad en la magia y la labia.
Por otra parte el "desatractivo" puede ser incluso un punto a favor, como muchos han comentado tenemos aquí a Tamariz, si se le admira tanto a un artista que no luce físico, será solo por la calidad de lo que hace. Otro ejemplo sería mi admiradísimo Pablo Segóbriga.

----------


## zarkov

En serio, ¿por qué no buscáis webs donde están colgadas cientos de fotos de magos famosos y consagrados?
Seguro de dejamos de pensar en el atractivo físico de los magos.

----------


## jonyjm

> En serio, ¿por qué no buscáis webs donde están colgadas cientos de fotos de magos famosos y consagrados?
> Seguro de dejamos de pensar en el atractivo físico de los magos.


Yo creo que ahi te equivocas.. los magos famosos a veces solo son reconocidos por los aprendices de magos.. que saben apreciar el verdadero conocimiento que poseen. Si bien es cierto que algunos magos se lo ganaron a sudor y lagrima, los grandes magos conocidos por el mundo entero, suelen tener cierto.. "physical attractive" EJ: copperfield, blain, etc..
Yo he visto a personas (si es que se les puede dar ese nombre) criticar al sr Lavand cuando salio en el programa "nada x aki" y en cambio admirar con rosas y corazones a los 4 que hacen el programa.. cuando de lavand a ellos.. hay un trecho...Digamos que los grandes magos.. si no "molan" (y ahi entra sobre todo el atractivo fisico) no llegan a ser reconocidos como otros que si lo hacen, aunque su magia sea peor..

Pero bueno.. es mi opinion

Saludosss :P

----------


## Aledo

Cierto que para el público no aficionado a la magia, los magos que luego le vienen a la cabeza no suelen ser los más grandes, sino los que más ofrecía la publicidad y la televisión, todo el mundo recordará a Copperfield porque además de ser un buen ilusionista montaba unos circos tremendos para sus espectaculos. La gente que vé un espectaculo de este tipo solo cuando "se le presenta"(una parte considerable) al final acaba recordando al más comercial, ojo sin quitarle mérito a este.

----------


## letang

> Yo he visto a personas (si es que se les puede dar ese nombre) criticar al sr Lavand cuando salio en el programa "nada x aki"


Cuando le pregunté a mi madre si había visto a René Lavand me dijo "¿Ese tan pesao que siempre hacía lo mismo? Las ponía, y lo repetía, todo el rato repitiendo lo mismo..."

El público es el público... no les puede gustar todo.

Y sí... se les puede llamar personas, con un gusto diferente del tuyo, pero personas.   :Wink:  

Un saludo!

----------


## jonyjm

> Yo he visto a personas (si es que se les puede dar ese nombre) criticar al sr Lavand cuando salio en el programa "nada x aki"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Cuando le pregunté a mi madre si había visto a René Lavand me dijo "¿Ese tan pesao que siempre hacía lo mismo? Las ponía, y lo repetía, todo el rato repitiendo lo mismo..."
> 
> El público es el público... no les puede gustar todo.
> 
> Y sí... se les puede llamar personas, con un gusto diferente del tuyo, pero personas.   
> ...


A eso es a lo que me refiero... ha sabido tu madre apreciar la experiencia y el conocimiento que tiene ese sr? La mayor parte del publico piensa como tu madre.. ¡que pesao! cuando un mago dice.. ¡que fiera! Asi pasa con la casi todos los magos con experiencia y años encima.. solo reciben la admiracion que merecen por una parte muy pequeña de la humanidad.. cuando, david copperfield es querido por todo el mundo.. y curiosamente, no mucho por los magos aprendices...

Saludosss :P

----------


## letang

> ha sabido tu madre apreciar la experiencia y el conocimiento que tiene ese sr?


Pues no, y tampoco tiene por qué saberlo, porque no es maga, y no estaba en un congreso de magia, estaba viendo un programa de televisión dirigido a espectadores profanos, por lo cuál, el contenido debe estar dirigido a ellos.

La magia de René no es que me parezca "para magos", me parece "hasta para magos", porque son juegos que impactan al público normal, y también impactan a los magos. Pero eso no quiere decir que le tenga que gustar a todo el mundo, quizá rompiese un poco el ritmo de todos los demás juegos del programa, que serían más acelerados, sin pausas, con un ritmo más moderno.
La gente se acostumbra a un ritmo, y si llega algo lento, muchos tienen el dedo del zapping más rápido que los ojos, jeje.

Seguro que ver un espectáculo entero de René es algo completametne diferente (como me han comentado). El espectáculo tendrá su propio ritmo, él será el único protagonista, y entrarás en su mudno y en su ritmo.
Pero ha sido una actuación dentro de un programa de televisión, y así se percibe diferente. 

Al fin y al cabo, la magia va dirigida a los espectadores, es a ellos a quienes hay que convencer, no a los magos (que también... no digo que no   :Wink:   pero primero el público).

----------


## jonyjm

Letang, entiendo lo que dices... pero estamos hablando de mundos distintos me parece... yo iba por el lado de que el atractivo fisico si importa a la hora de captar al publico general.. y rene es un claro ejemplo, su publico esta limitado a magos que le reconocen, y, como dices tu, gente con cierto ritmo...
Espero que nos aclaremos  :Lol:  

Saludosss :P

----------


## letang

Bueno, mis mensajes iban solo por el lado que comentabas de cómo los profanos veían su magia, y explicaba por qué creo que sucede.

Como me fui de tema, aprovecho ahora para hablar del tema.

Ya que hablábamos de René, hay que decir que tiene un estilo muy elegante, y además particular, con esas cuerditas que caen del cuello (seguro que algún sudamericano podrá decirnos como se llama porque yo no tengo ni idea, pero son tan populares que es algo muy habitual por allí, o al menos muy conocido xD).

Es cierto que es un señor mayor y ya por eso no entra por los ojos a las jovencitas, pero tiene su elegancia, en vestimenta, y en estilo.

Pero ahora por ejemplo me vienen a la mente dos nombres, un hombre y una mujer.

La mujer me refiero a la tristemente fallecida hace poco Ya o Min, la maga de aragón.
No la he visto actuar haciendo su espectáculo, pero sí haciendo juegos de magia para todo un auditorio.
Iba vestida con ropa habitual, o sea que no iba vestida para la cosaión de hacer un número de magia, pero es una persona con la elegancia natural de una señora de su edad, y con un gran carisma que supo transmitir a todo el auditorio. Era una desconocida para muchos y un mito para otros. Yo no la conocía y al momento pensé "esta mujer es una crack!" no porque sus juegos fueran buenísimos, o porque sus chistes tuvieran mucha gracia... era por ella! nos contaba el chiste de que los pingüinos beben licor del polo como si nadie lo supiera... pero te lo decía con tanto entusiasmo, que por un momento pensabas en creer que no conocías el chiste para que te lo contara.

El otro ejemplo, el hombre, es Kaíto!.
Un tremendo personaje que no conocía hasta que lo vi por primera vez en el Memorial Ascanio (aunque en un acto que no tenía que ver con el Memorial).
Es un hombre bastante grandote, y nada más salir al escenario hizo un meneo muy divertido.
Tarjeta de presentación, en 2 segundos ya te hacías una idea de que te lo ibas a pasar muy bien. Y el resto del número... pues no os lo puedo describir con palabras, una gracia innata que no dejaba indiferente a nadie, una gozada de la diversión. Por lo visto es payaso, y lo lleva en el alma, es magnífico.
Como digo, este hombre es muy grande, muy ancho (que parece que la palabra "gordo" es fea cuando "rellenito" es aún peor...), no tiene por qué entrar por los ojos, te llena por su personaje y por su buen hacer, y también llegó a todo el auditorio, se llevó una ovación increíble y merecidísima, por parte tanto de magos como de profanos.

Pues eso es todo lo que se me ha ocurrido aportar por ahora, jeje.
Un saludo!!

----------


## LONGSHOT

Respecto al tema, creo que la imagen es muy importante, ya que hoy por hoy la gran mayoria de magos con legiones de segidores, copperfild, cyril, criss angel, etc. yo apostaria por que tienen un asesor de imagen detras sullo ademas de maquilladoras, peluqueras, etc, lo que hace sin duda que el mas feo de todos sea a un asi guapo o atractivo visualmente, lo que me hace pensar que quizas antaño no era algo muy relevante pero hoy en dia vende mas un mago guapo que uno feo, sin duda alguna.
Tras esto...me voy a la peluqueria, jajaja.

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> En serio, ¿por qué no buscáis webs donde están colgadas cientos de fotos de magos famosos y consagrados?
> Seguro que dejamos de pensar en el atractivo físico de los magos.
> 
> 
> Yo creo que ahi te equivocas.. los magos famosos a veces solo son reconocidos por los aprendices de magos.. que saben apreciar el verdadero conocimiento que poseen. Si bien es cierto que algunos magos se lo ganaron a sudor y lagrima, los grandes magos conocidos por el mundo entero, suelen tener cierto.. "physical attractive" EJ: copperfield, blain, etc..
> Yo he visto a personas (si es que se les puede dar ese nombre) criticar al sr Lavand cuando salio en el programa "nada x aki" y en cambio admirar con rosas y corazones a los 4 que hacen el programa.. cuando de lavand a ellos.. hay un trecho...Digamos que los grandes magos.. si no "molan" (y ahi entra sobre todo el atractivo fisico) no llegan a ser reconocidos como otros que si lo hacen, aunque su magia sea peor..
> 
> ...


Fíjate, que sigo pensando que no me equivoco. Hace pocos días vi un montón de fotos de magos muy, muy, muy famosos a los que sólo conocía por el nombre y no me parecieron guapos precisamente (sin ofender, no la liemos). Otra cosa es el carisma, la imagen, la atracción que puede ejercer una persona sin estar dentro de los cánones de la belleza. De cualquier modo el título del hilo es claro sobre a qué se refiere el asunto. Vincular atractivo físico con la magia me parece  coger el rábano por las hojas. El que sea majete, mejor para él, pero los feos también tenemos derecho a intentar hacer magia ¿o no?

----------


## jonyjm

No me malinterpretes zarkov.. como dije en el primer post, hay magos muy famosos que se lo ganaron a sudor y lagrima.. solo generalizaba...
En fin.. sera mi opinion... Supongo que es como la musica.. un chico wapo lo tiene mas facil que uno normalillo o feucho... pero eso no quita que este pueda hacerse mucho mas famoso que el wapo.. pero seguramente con mucho mas esfuerzo ( y talento por supuesto)

Saludosss :P

----------


## zarkov

Es que no. No es que tenga ganas de discutir, pero no puedo admitir que un chico guapo lo tenga más fácil. Ese argumento era hasta hace poco machista y ahora se aplica también a los hombres. Es un  tema de principios. ¿Qué es eso de que la apariencia física es lo más importante? Para nada.
Y en la música, unos chicos guapos como Bob Dylan, Mark Knoffler,  Zubin Mehta... por decir algo, son lo que son no precisamente por su atractivo físico. No confundamos las churras con las merinas, hombre. ¡Anda que Marie Curie era Miss World!

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf

Perdóname, pero es que me llevan los demonios cuando se compara el valor y la capacidad con el aspecto. ¡Puñeteros valores que se transmiten actualmente!

Por supuesto, es mi opinión.

----------


## jonyjm

jaja, te entiendo. Pero yo estoy diciendote lo mismo.. el que tiene talento y sabe usarlo, va a llegar mucho mas lejos que uno que no lo tiene, esta claro.  Pero si el que lo tiene tiene menos atractivo fisico que el que no, tendra que esforzarse mas! porque la primer apariencia cuesta cambiarla... y mucho. Nose si me entiendes...

Saludosss :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo que te pasa, Ruso, es que eres feo y no lo has superado....


Pero, aún así, estoy totalemnte de acuerdo contigo. Conciencia gremial, lo llaman.

----------


## zarkov

Parafraseando a otro músico _guapete_ (Rosendo Mercado):
¡Que tiro la toalla!

----------


## shark

a mi magia jamas le ha afectado negativamente el que yo sea un tio guapo y elegante.

----------


## javier1521

yo creo que el aspecto influye, pero solo por que la imagen de mago arquetipica es la de una persona elegante, generalmente con frak y repeinado como un mafioso, pero eso ya quedo atras y lo que importa es la magia, si no ahi esta Tamariz o Lenard Green, yo creo que son unos de los mejores, si no los mejores, cartomagos que hay y guapos no son la verdad (aunque ver a Ines en accion tampoco esta nada mal).

Incluso me atreveria a decir que seria mejor que el mago fuese algo desaliñado (que no sin bañar) y con ropas estrafalarias de colores chillones y eso, asi seria mucho mas facil distraer al publico de tus manos.  :D

----------


## emilioelmago

Yo os diré una cosa. He estado este finde semana en Granada en Hocus Pocus y Caito y Gea eran un auténtico espectáculo verlos hacer por ejemplo el simpre seis con cartas en su versión. En cambio, por allí andaba Murphi, pero como si tal cosa. ( Esto en cuestión de Magia ).
Ahora, la pregunta va por otros derroteros. 
Da igual lo que te pongas, al final las que ligan son siempre ellas.
Saludos

----------


## agulean

Yo no creo que un mago tenga que ser guapo para triunfar, es más, a la mayoría que he visto el hada de la hermosura física los abandonó desde el día que nacieron.

Cyril Takayama por ejemplo tiene cara de roedor y eso no se arregla con trapos ni peinados pobre.

Un mago tiene que dominar a su público, lo cual da una impresión (y digo impresión porque no necesariamente este dominio lo puede aplicar en su vida privada) de gran seguridad, lo que lo convierte ya de por si en un ser atractivo.

Por otro lado no puede estar vestido como un cantante de hip hop tampoco, es un mago, como tal es un triunfador.

Esto es importante que se tenga en cuenta, ya que hay muchos magos jóvenes que por imitar al Angel o a Blaine son unos saparrastrosos. Ni se imaginan el dinero que ponen estos dos para dar esa impresión de forma tan aseada.

El mago es un ser que ha alcanzado un nivel superior de comprensión de la naturaleza o de lo que sea, por lo que debería mostrarse culto y sobre todo, como ser mágico, exitoso ( lo que no quiere decir que ande de  frak, los tiempos cambian ).

O bién, el mago es un ser cuya habilidad con sus manos le permiten controlar por ej una baraja en su totalidad, lo que lo convierte en un éxitoso y sofisticado tramposo... no puede andar como pordiosero.

Pues con estas características todos somos atractivos, dominio de las situaciones, impecablemente pulcros, y un refinado vocaublario. 

Y lo mas atractivo de todo, hacen posible lo imposible transgrediendo las leyes de lo racional y comprensible lo que los convierte en seres libres y grandiosos.

En definitiva es lo que toda persona quisiera ser, y eso es lo mas atractivo que se puede encontrar. Pero para ser mago hay que representar bien su papel. 

Por ese motivo creo que cualquier mago que realmente hace bien su papel es atractivo ante los ojos de los demás.

Va mas allá de una sociedad que ha impuesto un fuerte modelo de belleza para poder alimentar las fuentes del consumismo.

Salu2 a todos
Leandro

----------


## &gt;&lt;((())º&gt;

Pues yo creo que los magos son de los que menos influencia tiene su aspecto físico...

Los cantantes, la mayoria son atracticvos/as
Los cómicos suelen ser más bien poco agraciados/as
Los escritores, ni importa su aspecto, hasta da igual si no sabes como es físicamente

Los magos, ya pueden ser guapetones/as o feuchos/as, que mientras sepan transmitir la atmósfera mágica...

Yo, cuando veo magia, me ilusiona igual un juego bien hecho por un feo que por una guapa, mientras  tenga arte...

----------


## eidanyoson

Vamos a ver Zarkov y compañía (digamos irlandesa, por poner un ejemplo)
 A igualdad de talento ¿Quien creeis que saldrá antes por la televisión, uno guapo o uno feo?

 Está muy claro. Si en la sociedad de hoy se valorara a la gente SÓLO por lo que es, no hubieran triunfado jamás gente como Britney Spears, Dani Martín,   ,Brad Pitt o Jessica Alba (y sin necesidad de tener igual talento ni siquiera...)

 ¿Qué es una lástima? Pues sí. Pero es lo que hay.

----------


## zarkov

No lo dirás, por ejemplo, por Paz Padilla (ni lo uno ni lo otro).

----------


## ingodwetrust

> A igualdad de talento ¿Quien creeis que saldrá antes por la televisión, uno guapo o uno feo?


Hombre, por citar algunos... El de los hermanos Calatrava, Mike Jagger, Juan Tamariz (aunque ya dudo, porque él dice que su belleza es brutal...  :Lol:  )... Y ya desconocidos te digo mi portera y mi vecina del segundo, que son bastante poco agraciadas, pero archiconocidas y queridas en el bloque.

La fealdad o la "guapedad" creo que influyen desde el momento en el que no te sientas seguro de tí mismo a la hora de hacer algo, o que ese algo que hagas esté envuelto en una presentación construida de forma ilógica. ¿Te imaginas a Copperfield gritando a la cara de alguien para asustarlo ¡CHAAAAAAS!, como hace Tamariz, o haciendo lo del violín al final?... 

Ahora bien Eidan, también coincido contigo en que hay "artistas" que están donde están por lo buenorros/as que están, siendo su capacidad interpretativa más que dudosa, pero de eso tienen la culpa los que van a ver, por ejemplo, una película por el hecho de que salgan esos actores.

----------


## ignoto

¿Es que el ser atractivo queda limitado a la belleza?
Un artista puede resultar atractivo para su público por su vis cómica (Juan Tamariz), sus maneras bastas o educadas (Aldo Colombini), el tono de su voz y su forma de dirigirse al público (Réné LAvand), etc...

Y limito los ejemplos a magos para mejorar la comprensión.

----------


## magikko

Es cosa de las dos cosas, siento que lo natural es lo mejor, depende de el lugar y de el momento, amí para las reuniones me gusta mas lo casual, siento que transmito comodidad. Uno como mago debe representar la elegancia, la magia es elegancia.

yo creo que no es necesario salir con traje, sombrero de copa, sin un pelo fuera de linea y perfumado para estar con los amigos, todo depende de la ocasion, además, el mago es el instrumento para realizar la magia, creo que da mejor trabajo a los ojos del publico una herramienta de calidad y con buena presentación.

feo, guapo, es indiferente, yo no creo que ustdes vallan a un show de magia a ver si el mago es guapo o si el mago es feo y creo que nadie saldria ante un publico a mostrar su arte en unas fachas terribles.

En cuanto a la personalidad, creo que la naturalidad y la ser "ameno" es mas que suficiente, cuando transmites tu escencia transmites todo.

Ademas, alguna ves escucharon la frese de "no se que que tienen los feos que encanta??" eso lo da el carisma, "hay feos que encantan"  8) (asi como yo   :Wink:  ) el mago hace magia y ser "guapo" no creo que ayude mucho.

Uno puede ser el mago mas guapo del mundo y presentar un pesimo trabajo.

uno puede no ser guapo pero si ser un mago que se preocupa de se mismo, de presentar un buen espectaculo, de asombrar y divertir a la gente

-la preocupación por su imagen le dará una buena imagen.
-la preocupación por su espectaculo le dara magia de buena calidad.
-la preocupación por ser ameno, se ganará el corazon de la gente.

y con esto no le faltara la belleza por que tendra toda la belleza del mundo en sus manos

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo hablaba del principio, de cuando no se conoce a la gente, cuando todavía no eres un Tamariz o un Lavand.
 Además yo he hablado de igualdad de talento, pero no es el caso, Tamariz o Lavand tiene el doble de talento que muchos de los magos de ahora, así que no me sirven. 

 Os puedo asegurar que magas como Inés hay más de dos, pero ¿Porqué ha salido ella(y eso que precisamente a mi me parece normalita)?

 ¿Porqué se salvan con más frecuencia los chicos que las chicas cuando estan uno de cada sexo nominados en OT (el poder femenino de las fans es envidiable)?

 ¿Porqué Brad Pitt destacó en Thelma y Lousie?

 ¿Por qué con todos los "cienes" de magos que hay en EEUU, eligieron las productoras a un tal Chriss Angel para lanzarle y ser el nuevo Copperfield?.

 No me pongais el caso de Piedrahita,a él lo han aprovechado por su tirón con el Club de la Comedia (no entro si tiene o no talento, hablo de otra cosa, evidentemente es un gran mago).

 Está claro que si realmente eres un monstruo, tarde o temprano te reconocerán.

 La diferencia entre los guapos y los feos con talento está en la puerta. Los primeros entran sólos, pero les puede resultar difícil quedarse dentro. Los segundos tienen difícil empujar y colarse por la dichosa puerta, pero luego es fácil que se queden dentro.

 Si resulta que eres guapo/a y tienes cierto talento (si tienes mucho apaga y vámonos) ...

 El caso práctico lo tengo en mi hermana; basta con un par de miraditas y la invitan a lo que sea en cualquier bar. O la bronca en el trabajo siempre se queda en una especie de palmadita y tal... Evidentemente es lista y lo aprovecha, hace bien.
 (es genial ir con ella a un sitio donde tengas que hacer cola pero sean hombres los que cuiden esa cola, siempre al final terminas entrando de los primeros)

----------


## ignoto

¿A tu hermana le gustan los magos con gafas?

----------


## maxren

Volviendo a la pregunta del mensaje:

¿Es importante el atractivo físico para triunfar como mago?

Espero por mi bien que sí   :Lol:  Bueno, es broma   :Wink:  
Creo que hoy sí lo es. O más bien, que sea una imagen "vendible" para el publico. El "look" Criss Angel, Blaine... 
Luego, lo que guste en otros ambientes (profesionales, aficionados,...), pues supongo que miramos más otras partes del cuerpo (como las manos) que la cara del que nos hace un juego. Seguro que Tamariz y Green no tienen el estilo pseudometrosexual de algun mago mediatico... Pero a mi me gusta más ver un video de cualquiera de los dos.


saludos a todos

----------


## eidanyoson

> ¿A tu hermana le gustan los magos con gafas?


Le gustan los "barmans"  de 1,80 para arriba(es q es alta) y odia que la "ignoren":P

----------


## DavidSOL

Si el atractivo físico es determinate para la magia entonces apaga y vamonos porque creo que la mayoría de lo magos son bastante descuidados y poco atractivos en general.

Si hablamos y miramos desde el principio de la magia casi todos los grandes han sido poco agraciados con el don de la belleza. 

-Kellar, fiiiiuuuuu era un tipo que en lugar de Kellar le llaman Pepe López y no va ni Dios a su espectaculo.

-Carter, genial pero a la vez rechochete y ni muy agraciado.

-Frackson, "chispitas", "chispitas"... pero la cara bastante normal y de constitución achaparradillo.

-Houdini, un cuerpo fuerte, una cara de aspecto misterioso, pero sin duda no era Gary Grant.

-Ricky Jay, ¿os habeis fijado en la dimensión desproporcionada de sus brazos, es como el pozi pero en grande y con barba.

-Blackstone Jr, os juro que nunca he podido creerme la magia de este gran ilusinista, cada vez que le veo me recuerda a Chico Ibañez Serrrador.

Así podría seguir hasta la infinidad de los tiempos llegando a la conclusión de que los magos por regla general no son agraciados, de hecho si hacemos una lista de los agraciados acabaríamos mucho antes: Rocco, Channing Pollock, Burton (aunque muy operado, los que le veais el número de la fism original en blanco ynegro notareis que la nariz respingona y perfecta no es la que gastaba antes, como Ramoncín vamos), Copperfield descrito por las mujeres americanas como el feo mas guapo del mundo (que paradojas!!), Chris Angel (este si es perfecto), Cyril...

En definitiva el mundo de la mágia esta mas repleto de gente no muy agraciada, pero afortunadamente en el arte eso no es importante, porque los feos tambien tienen carisma, y todo va en función del personaje que crees y que así lo sientas, de lo contrario las leyendas de la magia antes mencionadas no habrían llegado a ser lo que son, ya que, de los descritos entre los guapos no hay ni uno que haya trascendido más que Harry Houdini, ¿Porqué? Su carisma, talante, personalidad y espíritu eran demasiado fuertes y casi sobrehumanos. Y la belleza interna y espiritual brillan casi tanto o más que la belleza externa.

Ya lo dijo Rabelais de Sócrates:

«Alcibíades, en el diálogo de Platón, el Banquete, alabando a su maestro Sócrates, príncipe de los filósofos, le compara a los Silenos. Eran en otro tiempo los Silenos cajitas semejantes a las que vemos ahora en las tiendas con pinturas en la tapa de figuras alegres y frívolas, como arpías, sátiros, papanatas, mandrias y otras pinturas caprichosas para excitar la risa de las gentes, cual Sileno, maestro del buen Baco; pero en su interior contenían drogas finas, como bálsamo, ámbar gris, caña dulce, almizcle y pedrerías preciosas. Así parecía ser Sócrates: visto por fuera, no valía ni un cebollino; feo de cuerpo, ridículo en su aspecto, de nariz afilada, con mirada de toro, fisonomía alocada, sencillo en sus costumbres, descuidado en el vestir, pobre, desgraciado con las mujeres, inepto para los oficios de la república, dado a la bebida y disimulando siempre su divino saber. Pero al abrir la caja se hallaba dentro una celestial e inapreciable droga, entendimiento semidivino, virtudes admirables, valor invencible, sobriedad sin igual y desprecio increíble de todo aquello por lo cual los hombres se mueren, trabajan y batallan».

El mundo es del que lo quiere.

David SOL

----------


## magick16

El atractivo no es lo mas importante para triunfar como mago.Pienso que lo mas importante es la carisma.Aunque el ser atractivo te beneficia mucho con el merchandeise creo yo.Tambien depende mucho de su personalidad , no es lo mismo lo que hace david blaine que lo que hace Copperfield por dar un ejemplo.Segun el tipo de mago que seas va a ser importante tu fisico.

----------


## juasjuas

no sé si lo habran escrito antes pero es que lleva 7 paginas son muchos comentarios. A la pregunta de que si el atractivo sirve para....?
Creo que si, pero no por que sea determinante, pero la verdad en el dia a dia que vivimos es lo que mas vende, y si aarte eres un buen mago y tienes labia pues tienes casi el 90% hecho. por lo que mas que q nada el atractivo ayuda, no digo con esto que el que no lo sea no llegara a vender pero el que lo sea gusta mas aparte de su magia claro esta.

----------


## apiza

El atractivo visual si ayuda, yo por eso siempre llevo a la bella ayudante del mago.

----------


## alberhoudini

claro que influye el fisico tanto en la magia como en todo, una maga que esté rebuena le vamos a perdornar mas los fallos que a una fea y ademas nos va a interesar mas su espectaculo, incluso no le va a hacer falta el uso de la misdirection ya que nosotros solos vamos a desviar nuestra atencion hacia ciertas partes de su cuerpo que no son sus manos.jejejej
es verdad que tambien puedes ser feo como tamariz pero lo tienes que compensar con presentacion, humor y tecnica inmejorables como hace el, pero como ninguno de nosotros es tamariz si que nos influye el fisico. hay un mago que me resulta desagradable de ver y es David Neighbors y lo podeis ver en el dvd Coinvention 1, tiene como un alien que le va a salir de la barriga, sin afeitar, unas gafas gordas como dos culos de botellas, el peinado es regular y la ropa no sé donde se la encontrado pero seguro que no la planchó pa grabar el video.
en resumen a mi david neighbors no me apeteceria ir a verlo por muy buen mago que sea porque me da la impresion que me va a llenar de piojos, en cambio a Ella iría a verla aunque me vaya a hacer el juego de los tres montones.
un beso Ella

----------


## MaxVerdié

No estoy de acuerdo del todo (creo que llego tarde al hilo).

Una maga que esté muy buena y haga las cosas mal va a quedar MUY en ridículo. No olvidemos que el atractivo a veces genera envidias.

Sobre este particular he meditado bastante. Y como siempre, me ciño a mi teoría de que debes aprovechar lo que es bueno para ti. Yo tengo la suerte de tener buen físico, y siempre he creído, sobre todo escénicamente, que ser consciente de que soy atractivo no es vanidad, sino realismo: por esa razón huyo como de la peste de hacer chistes sobre si yo soy atractivo y otra persona no. ¿Por qué? Pues porque en mi resultarían seguramente, hirientes. En un mago feo (como el gran Tamariz), no. Y creo que nadie duda quién es mejor mago entre Max Verdié y Juan Tamariz...

Para saber dónde queremos ir, primero debemos saber dónde estamos.

Con esto además, quiero alejar la opinión de la absurda teoría de que Juan Tamariz vaya poco arreglado... su estilo es fruto de años de evolución y estudio, no es para nada casual.

Así que, efectivamente, el atractivo físico tal cual no va a hacer a un mago mejor ni peor. Lo que lo hará mejor o peor será cómo entienda él su físico y cómo lo emplee.

Yo, por ejemplo, cuando hago mentalismo en escenario, llevo una americana de terciopelo y una camiseta debajo, más gafas de pasta: el look modernito. Esto no es porque sí. Como no es porque sí que para un test de libro emplee libros de poesía, etc...

En fin, mañana, cuando haya dormido, prometo divagar menos...

Y además, parece que el atractivo físico de un mago NO tiene que ver con lo que liga tras una actuación: triste realidad.

----------


## ignoto

Quizás debamos indagar mas en el mensaje no verbal que transmite el mago con su cuerpo cuando sale a escena.
No olvidemos que, mejor o peor, todo el mundo nos "lee".

¿Creeis que eso influye?

----------


## MaxVerdié

La verdad, Ignoto, es que en mi opinión no es "mejor o peor".

Es "mejor o perfectamente". Por supuesto que influye. Y mucho. Y ahí radica la diferencia entre los grandes profesionales y los, ay, mentalistillas de bareto cutre como yo.

De todas maneras, opino que hay muchas etapas en la vida de un mago, y preocuparse en los inicios de lo avanzado es perder el tiempo. Está bien conocerlo, saber que existe... pero quizá debamos pensar más la hilazón de los juegos, hacer otras quinientas veces el centro roto, etc...

Tiempo al tiempo, ¿no?

----------


## ignoto

Bueno.
Yo de mentalismo no tengo ni idea.
Me temo que me enfrento a los mas temibles lectores de lenguaje corporal que existen, los niños.

Esos saben si tienes miedo o si te sientes a gusto (o a disgusto) con ellos nada mas verte. Aunque lleves una capucha y seas el mejor actor del mundo.

----------


## eldavy

Tras leer el hilo, se pueden desgranar distintas interpretaciones de "atractivo físico" y de "triunfar como mago".
Para mí el atractivo físico no se reduce a la belleza corporal, incluye gestos y movimientos, actitud... todo lo que se puede transmitir con el cuerpo, incluso los estados de ánimo son "legibles" tomando la expresión de Ignoto.
Un buen actor es capaz de generar parte de ese atractivo físico, un maquillador o un estilista también, y un pitillo echado en mal momento puede echarlo a perder.
De este modo, opino que sí es importante el atractivo físico para un mago, ya que la magia es un arte en el que transmitir esa sensación al espectador le predispone a ver algo especial.
Triunfar como mago, creo que a modo general se debe ceñir a conseguir "hacer MAGIA" más que a salir por la tele o en los carteles publicitarios, dejando aparte el triunfo profesional ya que no sólo hace magia quien se dedica a ello en exclusiva y tiene que comer de ello. En cualquier caso cada uno tendrá sus metas y el concepto de triunfar se difumina, por eso creo que hay que resumirlo en hacer que el espectador vea magia en lo que hacemos.

Concluyo que el "atractivo físico" según lo he definido es importante pero no determinante para "triunfar como mago" según lo he definido; es algo a lo que hay que tender y que con estudio y ensayo se puede ir consiguiendo.

----------


## ignoto

*¡Por fin vamos llegando!*


Ahora bien.

Como autocrítica.

¿En qué estado se encuentra el camino de cada uno para alcanzar ese atractivo "mágico"(Voy a permitirme la licencia de sustituir la palabra "físico")?

----------


## eldavy

Pffffffff... pues no tiene tela la reflexión.

En mi caso, mi primera meta es poder crearme algunas rutinas para presentar a amigos y familiares... calculo que es cuestión de unos años más.
Una vez alcanzada esta meta, supongo que un indicador del atractivo mágico es que asimilen en tí que haces magia, podría ser por ejemplo que en una sobremesa distendida con su copita y su charla alguien te pida magia, sin que haya salido el tema en la conversación.

Sobre mi estado personal en el camino... buscándolo   :Oops:

----------


## MaxVerdié

Habría que saber cuáles son los estados para saber en cuál de ellos estamos, ¿no?

Yo, en el último par de años, he cambiado de opiniones sobre muchas cosas conforme he ido actuando, pero me parece igual que otro arte que practico: el arte es una línea del horizonte. Por mucho que avancesm nunca llegarás a ella en estado puro, porque seguirá más allá.

Pero lo importante es haber avanzado.

----------


## rofman

Pues viendo esto creo que no es importante:


http://video.google.es/videoplay?doc...76547886088620

----------


## MaxVerdié

Ya he hablado antes de ese vídeo: me parece soez. vulgar, chabacano y técnicamente muy pobre.

Es mala magia y mal estriptis*.

Espantoso.

* ¿ha aceptado ya la RAE esto?

----------


## popt

> (...)estriptis*.(...)
> 
> * ¿ha aceptado ya la RAE esto?


No, pero sí ha aceptado esto:




> striptease.
> 	(Voz ingl.).
> 	1. m. Espectáculo en el que una persona se va desnudando poco a poco, y de una manera insinuante.
> 	2. m. Local en que se realiza este tipo de espectáculos.


Por si alguien quiere buscar alguna vez algo en el diciconario... aunque con lo enterrado que está este post lo verán 4 gatos:

Diccionario de la RAE

Saludos

----------


## Kal-El

Si es por eso del atractivo fisico, creo que deberia dedicarme a otra cosa.... :?

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Iniciado por MaxVerdié
> 
> (...)estriptis*.(...)
> 
> * ¿ha aceptado ya la RAE esto?
> 
> 
> No, pero sí ha aceptado esto:
> 
> ...


Gracias por el dato.

----------


## Dantestorm

¿Tu has visto a tamariz y a piedrahita? :D

----------


## israelpeña

xD....pobre del el sr. tamariz....que si algun dia lee este tema!! xD..

en fin,.,..ignoto, un punto de vista;
el atractivo es siempre diferente, ante el gusto de una persona, y los gustos generales de una comunidad.
ayer mismo, veia un programa en nathional geograpic (o como se escriba..) donde una mujer se hacia limar los dientes, hasta que le quedaran estilo tiburon blanco, por el hecho de que en la zona donde vivia, eso se consideraba atractivo, y hermoso de parte de una mujer.
he visto tambien (ya hace mucho, en el mismo canal) de mujeres que se ponen aros en el cuello, cada ves mas, hasta que logran verse con un cuello largo ..extremadamente largo.

en si, en gustos se rompen generos, y lo del atractivo queda visto en la comunidad o sociedad a la que se pertenesca. (aunque casi todo el mundo, ve bello lo que EUA diga..)

ahora, lo de la higiene...ir bien bañados y perjumados se sabe..xD..casi todos los libros de magia dicen eso.
difiero en lo de peinarse...pues yo nunca me peino (o eso dicen..que como se acomoda mi cabello, siempre es de la misma forma..pero parece despeinado), cada quien a su estilo, y que sea como es.

el empeño magico es lo que hara a uno un buen mago, el atractivo, es lo que marcara su mercadotecnia, con el uso de su imagen.
a mi opinion.

xau  xau
copy
...yo que era ni muy guapo ni muy feo.....T_T..pero la pinch* adolescencia...arruina todo..T_T...pero aun asi, me quieren,¿no? xDDD

----------


## Magic_Hipnosis

Pues yo creo que os equivocais todos un poco,el atractivo físico depende de: 
Si eres un hombre muy apuesto,de antemano ya empiezas cayendole bien a las féminas,y peor a los hombres.

Lo mismo con una maga,si una maga está muy buena, a los tíos se le cae la baba, y las tías la miran mal...


Pero que un mago sea guapo también tiene limitaciones,por ejemplo cualquier broma relacionada con el aspecto físico,queda de creido,sin embargo,una persona fea y gordita suelta un chiste de estos y la gente se muere de la risa.

La magia elegante,y musical,suele quedar mejor con las personas agraciadas físicamente,así una magia hablada y cómica con los menos agraciados.

Para mi el mejor ejemplo de llevar su magia siendo agraciado es Murphy,viste elegante, y "suelta" unos gags muy finos y muy concretos

Y por la otra parte el mejor ejemplo es sin duda Tamariz,su físico le ha hecho especial,y una persona muy chisposa.

Pues eso,un mago apuesto o no beneficia o perjudica según tu forma de actuar

----------


## mag_lari

Yo creo, que lo importante és el físico del juego (presentación...) y no el físico del mago.

----------


## Javier Milo

Hola, bueno la respuesta es Juan Tamariz, creo que a buen entendedor pocas palabras basta. Ademas si hubiera visto un video del inicio de Pepe Carrol te hubieras ahorrado la pregunta, esta claro que el fisico no importa, si no tu carisma. Además para gusto los colores. Un saludo.

PD: aunque prefiero que me haga magia de cerca Ines, ja ja.

----------


## CeReuS

Sencillamente... Hay que ir siempre limpio y aseado. Y punto. No solo para la magia, sino para sentirnos agusto con nosotros mismo. ¿o no?

----------


## Dantestorm

> xD....pobre del el sr. tamariz....que si algun dia lee este tema!! xD..


Que en mi opinión, es el mejor mago del mundo, ¿eh? Me da algo si me lo encuentro  :117: .

Pero debo decir que su...belleza...digamos que le sale más por las manos y las palabras.

 :117:

----------

